# alsa problem - failed to load drivers - snd-intel8x0(solved)

## Norick

```

root@echelon:etc $ /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...

/usr/sbin/alsactl: save_state:1163: No soundcards found...                                                                     [ !! ]

 * Unloading ALSA ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                                                                                  [ ok ]

root@echelon:etc $ 

```

```

root@echelon:etc $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            53408  0 

snd_mixer_oss          19584  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           3844  0 

snd_seq_oss            34816  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      7296  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                53136  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          8588  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_intel8x0           34656  0 

snd_ac97_codec         94588  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            2304  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                92168  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              25860  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    54372  9 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         10888  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

fglrx                 435936  0 

parport_pc             25668  0 

parport                25024  1 parport_pc

floppy                 61508  0 

uli526x                17940  0 

via_rhine              23940  0 

root@echelon:etc $ 

```

```

root@echelon:etc $ lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5a33 (rev 01)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5a3f

00:02.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI-X Root Port

00:19.0 PCI bridge: ALi Corporation M5249 HTT to PCI Bridge

00:1b.0 Ethernet controller: ALi Corporation M5263 Ethernet Controller (rev 50)

00:1c.0 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.1 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.2 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 1.1 Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.3 USB Controller: ALi Corporation USB 2.0 Controller (rev 01)

00:1d.0 Class 0403: ALi Corporation High Definition Audio/AC'97 Host Controller

00:1e.0 ISA bridge: ALi Corporation PCI to LPC Controller (rev 31)

00:1e.1 Bridge: ALi Corporation M7101 Power Management Controller [PMU]

00:1f.0 IDE interface: ALi Corporation M5229 IDE (rev c7)

00:1f.1 Class 0106: ALi Corporation ULi 5287 SATA (rev 02)

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5a41

03:10.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6105 [Rhine-III] (rev 86)

root@echelon:etc $ 
```

/etc/modules.d/alsa + /etc/modules.conf

```

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-slot-0 snd-intel8x0

```

Where is the problem? 

btw. I changed motherboard and soundcard, so it is possible that somewhere are remains of old SB live(emu10k1).Last edited by Norick on Mon Dec 26, 2005 10:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arma

i've got hits

```
alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

options  device_mode=0666

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-slot-0 snd-intel8x0

```

you still can run alsaconf to be sure your /etc/modules.d/alsa is correct

the run an modules-update && /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

----------

## Norick

thanks, but alsaconf is unable to find anything..

```
No supported PnP or PCI card found

Would you like to probe legacy ISA sound cards/chips?
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Norick,

Try the Intel HDA driver in place of the snd-intel8x0 one.

Its at the bottom of ALSA PCI devices.

I don't know that thats right, its the next one I would try after seeing your error and lspci output.

----------

## Norick

Type of the card is (according to user guide of motherboard(ASUS P4RD1-MX)):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ADI AD1986A 6-channel CODEC
> 
> Support Jack-sensing and enumeration technology
> ...

 

EDIT: Neddy - thx, but driver readme.txt says: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. M5455 AUDIO Driver
> 
> ========================================
> ...

 

.. anyway i will try

----------

## Norick

Neddy, i have tried it and it works..

Thank you very much!

----------

